# Relocating from Sydney to Auckland with a 15 yo, high school advice?



## Asakura_sama (8 mo ago)

We are an expat family from the Netherlands. Have already changed 3 school systems from Japanese primary to British international and to NSW curriculum for 3 years. The girl has suffered group rejection and isolation recently a lot and we are after some insider look into the North shore culture. The word "international" didn't work in Sydney. 
What has been your experience with Rangitoto, Maclean or Parnell school? Can you praise or scold any of them from the perspective of a foreign 16 yo girl student? She is quite reserved, a dancer and a hard worker, but a bit shy and life beaten. Perhaps, too plain, too weird and called a nerd for nothing in particular. It is not for academic results, but for social skills primarily.

Her main concern has been " Why at my slightest mistake people would immediately turn at me ".








Girls schools are a big no- no after our experience with a top Sydney school. Private or Government? How strict are they on uniform? 

She will fly to Auckland to see Rangitoto as her first choice. What should she better know?

3 years to graduate a school, and I am terribly concerned if we fail with the choice and get into another bully den, she will not make it.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I find Australians a bit course, rough, macho. You'll find Australia much different than New Zealand.

In New Zealand, there's a "tall poppy syndrome": people are disliked because of their achievements and/or success.

New Zealanders tend to be insecure about their place in the world.

So tell her not to "show off." Expensive phones, jewelry, shoes, branded clothes, expensive would be a bad idea.

If she heavily praises New Zealand, she be off to a good start.

Parnell is one of the most affluent neighborhoods, and I wouldn't recommend it. It has a lot of cliques: a small close-knit group of people who do not readily allow others to join them.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You might want to reach out the NZ Host families to see what school has a large international population.

If you want to look for a more "chill" location Nelson and New Plymouth would be good choices. House prices are about half that of Auckland, and both have a good cafe scene.

You could also google "Co-housing" for a more social living


----------

